# Intelsat Americas 5 at 97.0°W



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Are the music choice channels located at 97w the same as the ones that are on DirecTV?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I had heard that they were the music channels that used to be on DirecTV but were displaced when DirecTV picked up some XM music channels.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

carload said:


> I had heard that they were the music channels that used to be on DirecTV but were displaced when DirecTV picked up some XM music channels.


:lol: :lol: So in other words you only heard about them, instead of actually hearing them.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

But I don't see anything on that site about those music channels. (Or about any of IA5's non-Globecast channels, such as Salaam, Fashion TV, and Daystar.) Do you have a way to get to the music info?


----------



## sat101 (Oct 6, 2005)

carload said:


> But I don't see anything on that site about those music channels. (Or about any of IA5's non-Globecast channels, such as Salaam, Fashion TV, and Daystar.) Do you have a way to get to the music info?


 This link you just have to find the channel your looking for and it will tell you what sat 
http://www.lyngsat-address.com/index.html


----------



## sat101 (Oct 6, 2005)

Fifty Caliber said:


> :lol: :lol: So in other words you only heard about them, instead of actually hearing them.


 This link shows whats on the satellite you questioned 
http://www.lyngsat.com/ia5.html


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Yes, sat101, LyngSat is very helpful, but that's not what we were talking about.

Scroll to the top of this thread. Somebody asked about the origins of the recently added music channels on IA5. You added a link to Globecast's nice site. I pointed out that, from what I could tell, the Globecast site doesn't mention the music channels (which is a pity since they're on one of Globecast's TPs). Since you brought up the Globecast site, I asked where I could find the music info on the Globecast site. You replied with ... LyngSat.

I'd still like to know where the music channels came from or at least why they're there. If you can find a source of information about them, then let us know. And let's stay on topic, okay?


----------



## sat101 (Oct 6, 2005)

alebowgm said:


> Are the music choice channels located at 97w the same as the ones that are on DirecTV?


 This was his question and I believe I answered it with the link to Lysat. They are listed on chart unless there is another company called Music Choice. Simple question followed by a simple answer. If the Globecast site confused you then sorry, I attached wrong one.


----------

